# A Pit Bull And Her Soccer Ball



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought some were about due, so I took some out in the yard today. She's getting in shape again! (I had to lay off physical activity for a bit until my blood sugar got more under control and the dogs gained a bit)

I played with her and her favorite ball, and some tug at the end. I try to do something with her every time she goes out to go potty, then we bike later on when it cools off.








Her and Dakota are part cow.
















My camera seems to be losing its touch.
























Dog butt, just for you guys.
































She luvs her soccer ball
































































She looks so different compared to day 1








































































Failed attempt for a jumping picture.
























Keeeel eeet
















She likes to toss it up


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes looking pretty good, if i remember right shes your foster? Or did i miss you getting another dog? Or am i just oblivious and always had her? lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she looks great love her color. Those pics with the bal in her mouth are hilarious she looks like she is having fun.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love pups and their soccer balls  Great pictures!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

I love that color and she's in great shape! Muy bonita


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you guys! Alice sends her thanks.
I'm still trying to trim off some weight but much better than she was before.



KMdogs said:


> Shes looking pretty good, if i remember right shes your foster? Or did i miss you getting another dog? Or am i just oblivious and always had her? lol


She's currently my foster, but because of her dog-dog issues it's going to be very hard to find someone who knows how to handle that. But we own the legal limit of dogs, I'm looking into having her as my service dog so I can have her even with my 3 dogs. I've been trying to get an answer from animal control but they've been less than stellar about replying to our calls. So we'll see how it goes.

Edit: 
Hopefully I can keep her, and then we can start in sports. The shelter I foster through got attacked by the media and almost shut down because they used to support weight pulling and stuff like that. So I'm not allowed to do with Alice, they don't hate what I do or anything it's just to keep running smoothly.

And I forgot one picture, her in her demon outfit for Halloween. Ain't she a cute little demonic doggie?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Celestial88
I just love action shot's,and you posted some great ones.A tired Bully is a happy Bully.
Thank you for sharing.
Henry


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pictures. She is looking really good. I hope you can get confirmation the AC that you can keep her.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great pics! my dog loves his basketball


----------

